# My never-ending tshirt



## RMThompson (Oct 28, 2009)

So instead of posting a new tshirt shot everynow and then, I figured it might be easier to start a thread that I can update when I get a new shot or two. As always, comments and crits are welcome!

1.


----------



## NateWagner (Oct 28, 2009)

I like the shot... though I'm a little confused about her smiling face connected with the grittiness of the rest of the image. 

Also, for being a shot of a shirt, I can't really see the shirt all that well.


----------



## NateS (Oct 28, 2009)

I like that shot, and love the split toned background...however you managed to do that.  Was that by the use of 2 gelled strobes in the background or all done in PP?  Either way I like it.


----------



## RMThompson (Oct 28, 2009)

NateWagner said:


> I like the shot... though I'm a little confused about her smiling face connected with the grittiness of the rest of the image.
> 
> Also, for being a shot of a shirt, I can't really see the shirt all that well.


 
Yeah it's not really a shot of the shirt per se, just a lifestyle/commercial shot of someone wearing the shirt. Like when you see a jeans commercial, it's rarely about the jeans! LOL


----------



## RMThompson (Oct 28, 2009)

NateS said:


> I like that shot, and love the split toned background...however you managed to do that. Was that by the use of 2 gelled strobes in the background or all done in PP? Either way I like it.


 

PP. 

It's quite easy! What I do is use the lasso tool with a large 200pixel feather. I select the area I want to change and then use either color balance or in this case adjust the neutrals in the selective color in order to find the right tone.


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 2, 2009)

Another:


----------



## Foques (Nov 2, 2009)

how did you do that background effect?

love the shot.


----------



## Inst!nct (Nov 2, 2009)

im digging the second shot, nj!


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 3, 2009)

More:


----------



## gian133 (Nov 13, 2009)

Awsome shots. I really like the second one. I don't know what it is. Everything just works lol. That model i guess is also the reason. She seems to have the perfect look for these types of shots.

Keep them coming.

Gian


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 16, 2009)

Some new stuff:

Christy 1:





Christy 2:


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 16, 2009)

My new favorite thread... please continue.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 16, 2009)

Great shots.  Snorgtees is an awesome site.


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 9, 2009)

Some new stuff for my Never-ending-tshirt-thread:

Best of Marissa:





Ashley Ann:


----------



## GeneralBenson (Dec 9, 2009)

Hahahaha.  I'm on a boat!  I want that!!


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 16, 2010)

New shirt pic:


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Jan 16, 2010)

beautiful models i must say...especially the last one


----------

